# INCHEON | Hillstate Songdo The Sky | 198m | 650ft | 59 fl x 5 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Songdo Block B2 Mixed-Use Development, Yeonsu-gu, Incheon, South Korea
222m / Mixed-use / App / 2019-2022

59Fl : x5


Very nice looking buildings for the Songdo lake. The proposals have just been approved by the city committee.










































https://cafe.naver.com/rainup/1483063


http://www.joongboo.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=1284974


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Very sleek and nice location. The height will make the cluster stand out when seen from the highway.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Songdo Hillstate Block B2, Yeonsu-gu, Incheon, South Korea
107m / Residential / App / 2019-2022

59Fl : x5
































http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/I8Fs/894


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Apartments to go on sale in November under the name "*Hillstate Songdo The Sky*"


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Please delete this thread.

It appears that I have created an other one with more recent updates, titled "Songdo Hillstate Block B2": https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2199172

I'll keep updating on the thread titled Songdo Hillstate Block B2.

Thank you.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.hillstate.co.kr/Salesinf...code_type=17&code_val=21&code_subVal=&hPAGE=1


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Updated renders:




























http://www.hillstate.co.kr/Salesinf...&code_type=17&code_val=1&code_subVal=&hPAGE=1


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice promotional video about the project as the apartments are about to go on sale.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 송도 더스카이 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 송도 더스카이 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 송도 더스카이 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 송도 더스카이 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 송도 더스카이 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 송도 더스카이 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 송도 더스카이 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 송도 더스카이 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 송도 더스카이 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 송도 더스카이 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 송도 더스카이 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 송도 더스카이 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------

